# Dripper Wanted/needed



## Snape of Vape (8/5/14)

Morning muggles,

So I bought a dripper (if that's the correct term for the device you drip juice in to test vape?) a month or so back, think it looks almost like this






Now my issue is that it didn't work for me at all, it seemd to not really produce any flavour, a little bit of vapor, and a lot of frustration. Is this the general consensus on these things or did I just get a bad batch? 

I want to get a nice one that will produce proper flavour, I'm using a bottom dual coil clearo at the moment for my main device, and that works a charm!

Anyone here that can suggest something perhaps?


----------



## Rex Smit (8/5/14)

you can just get a normal dripper/RBA. but you will have to be able to build your own coils(at least one), and then just use cotton/silica as wick.. Vapeking has a few options.


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

hi @Snape of Vape 

for an awesome dripping experience, get yourself one of the IGO drippers

easy to set up and really changes your perception of vaping


----------



## Hein510 (8/5/14)

What you have there is a cartomizer and my experience with carto's is .... Well its flippen awesome! Only thing with it is its a ***** to refill and if its not filled right it either burns or gurgles. You get carto tanks but I use the carto's straight onto my device and fit a drip tip into it, still wanna get me a tank, just a little bit to much trouble. 

Flavour and vapour is awesome! TH is amazing! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

do some internet research on whatever dripper you like first. not all drippers are actually decent


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/5/14)

Hi @Riaz thanks, is this one of those jobbies where I have to make a wick and all that? Is there no, out of box working option?


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Hi @Riaz thanks, is this one of those jobbies where I have to make a wick and all that? Is there no, out of box working option?


drippers are best when rebuilt, so you can build the coil to how you want it to vape


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/5/14)

But isn't that a huge mission? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> But isn't that a huge mission?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk



it is a small journey at the beginning, but it gets so easy afterwards

my first coil took me around max 20 minutes to build

today, i can build, set up and vape within 3-4 minutes

and its such an awesome feeling building your own coils


----------



## johan (8/5/14)

It's not a huge mission at all - once you've done the first one you will never look back.


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/5/14)

Riaz said:


> it is a small journey at the beginning, but it gets so easy afterwards
> 
> my first coil took me around max 20 minutes to build
> 
> ...



And cost wise? I want to get this so that I can sample my own mixes as they steep etc


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/5/14)

If what you bought is depicted in the picture, I'm going to assume you got something that is similar to an old ego atomizer. The one with the spike? You'd fill those tanks up by popping off the cap and then push them onto that spike on the atomizer correct? 

Eitherway, this is fairly old technology. We're talking about three years back. Kangertech is launching a whole new range of bottom fed coils. They're all redesigned and lower ohm dual coils. They are beasts to say the very least. My suggestion, if you're looking for a tank device, which is what your picture is, a pioneer of tank devices, then hang on for a bit until these hit the market. If you're in fact looking for a dripper, an Igo is affordable and a great start. 

But yes, you'd need to learn to build coils. Alternatively you can just get a 510 or 306 atomizer for dripping, but this is also very old tech and I'd suggest to stay with the newer products on the market. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

well, a decent igo dripper costs around $7 upward

kanthal wire the guys are selling around R13 a meter (i think)

and thats all you need

cotton wool is available at any local pharmacy


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

It so worth doing and is most certainly should be on your vaping path... I never thought I would see the day I was playing with tools and creating coils and wicks etc... but now I couldn't even think of not doing it!

There is something quite satisfying about vaping on a coil and wick you made yourself!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/5/14)

Ok great, thanks guys. Now I just need to find one of those locally...


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Ok great, thanks guys. Now I just need to find one of those locally...


check out the resellers on this forum buddy

im sure you'll find one easily


----------



## Reinvanhardt (8/5/14)

Severus!

Some of the easier drippers to start out with is the Igo-W or the Trident. You are using a Vision Spinner to power your clearomizer right? The two above mentioned RDA's will look out of proportion on top of the Spinner. 14mm vs 21mm in diameter to be exact. Nevertheless it should work. For esthetics you could consider the ERA. It's diameter is 15mm. The vape on this device is not as good as the other two but would still be a giant improvement to what you're currently vaping. Also, it's going to be a bit harder to build the ERA at first because of the decreased working space.

Here's the ERA on some Twists


​You are also going to need some Kanthal to wrap your coil. I would get 26g, 28g and 30g to experiment with. A way to measure your coil's resistance, like a multimeter or ohm reader, and an understanding of Ohm's Law should also be added to the shopping basket.

Some go the rebuildable route, some don't. I can tell you with conviction though that it offers a superior vape and if RBA's weren't available I'd probably still be smoking.

Feel free to ask any questions and have a look see all the funky coils we come up with for our drippers here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/5/14)

@Reinvanhardt what a guy! Thanks for all the info! So you'd say at double the price the other dripper (igo-w4) is worth it then? I'm just going to have to find a pic of that on a spinner as I can be a bit difficult on things like that... 

If I do decide to go this route, I take it my next step would be to "build" my main smoking device also with the wicks and wires? 
But I guess as I've said, there is no device more powerful, it answers to me and to me only then... 

I just got a Zamplebox subscription so will wait for the first delivery to arrive and then see how I feel about going down this road.

Thanks guys, helpful as always

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

I reckon you should get on top of the dripper and coiling well in advance of the Zamplebox arriving Snape. I think you will find you can really enjoy your new juices if you have already sorted out the technique for coiling. Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/5/14)

@devdev I looked at this kit, would that be a good start? 
http://eciggies.co.za/Variable_Volt...e-MVP-V2-0-VV-VW-MOD-Kit-with-iClear30-Silver

Thing is if I buy that I won't be getting a spinner 2, this would count as my new battery I wanted. Is this a decent kit? Other suggestions? I'd prefer buying from them as I can just pick it up on my way home. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

no mvp is for normal vaping. won't do a dripper justice at all. can't handle a low enough resistance or push enough power in there to power it properly. as your main all day vape device, it is awesome yes. rather maybe look at getting a mechanical mod and a good battery or 2 if you want to power a dripper

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

What @denizenx said is quite correct, an MVP won't excel at powering a dripper, although it will very comfortably handle the ERA/octopus that @Reinvanhardt mentioned, provided you keep the coil resistance above 1.4 ohms. Even if you go lower than that, the 11 watt power limit will prevent you from heating the coil fully.

I would rate the MVP very highly, but you would need to speak to someone who has owned a spinner to see how they compare. The other option is to splash out on an SVD, but that requires a separate charger and battery, so will be about R1200.

In terms of longevity the SVD will accompany you for a long time on your vaping journey. I still carry mine every day, and that's despite having 3 mech mods, a VTR, a Reo and an MVP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/5/14)

The reason I was considering the MVP is the battery size and also the fact that it has a ohm meter built in? That and using it as an all day vape when I'm home sounded like a sound plan. But then I still need the dripper part for dripping with the spinner? 

So you'd say rather stick with the vision spinner and get that igo w4 then, wire and an ohm meter? Think about an upgrade to my normal vape kit at a later point in time? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (9/5/14)

Hi @Snape of Vape

Congrats on your journey thus far and for being interested in the world of rebuildables.

I agree with what the previous posters have said but would like to add a bit of context and my advice which may also help you.

I think a dripper is great for getting really awesome flavour and throat hit. However it needs to be configured and powered properly. This takes a bit of time and experimenting with coils and wicking etc. For me, the dripper is superb for that extra kick every now and then and for me to sample juices and really taste them properly. It is easy to change flavours because you just change the wick. I use cotton. But dont think you can drip 2 drops of this, then vape, then 2 drops of another flavour then vape. You still have to change the wick if you dont want any interference between the flavours. But changing the wick takes me a few minutes. Its quick and easy. Much much easier than cleaning a tank.

As someone pointed out, not all drippers are equal. Some are designed for dual coils, some for single coils. Some are designed for those who want to produce maximum vapour, so they have a very loose draw and big airholes. Others are designed for exotic coil configurations.

The simplest in my view is the iGO-L. Very simple design. 2 posts. Single coil. Single airhole. Tightish draw as far as drippers go. Plenty space to work on. Easy to use and solid. It just works very well. I have it configured for good throat hit and the flavour on mine is awesome. Simple microcoil. Cotton wick. I power it with the SVD at about 12 to 15 Watts.

I agree with the posters regarding the MVP not being ideal. It should work but its power limit is 11 watts. So your dripping experience will fall a bit short in my view with the MVP. May be fine to taste juices and get a good idea, but bear in mind that some juices come to life at higher power.

So I taste my juices on the IGO-L with my SVD powering it. With changing cotton inbetween flavours i can easily taste 3 or 4 juices in half an hour, without any flavour interference.

If I really like a juice and it "doesnt mind being vaped at lower power" (around 8 watts) then it goes into one of my workhorse mPT2 tanks powered by the MVP for all day vaping.

If the juice needs higher power or is just much better at higher power (usually the case) then I will simply continue tasting it on the IGO-L dripper. But this is not convenient. You have to drip then vape. Also not easily portable as you have to carry a juice bottle. I get about 10 puffs after dripping before requiring more juice. This stays at home as an occasional experience and for my testing of flavours.

There are other rebuildable tank systems that give one a similar quality vape to dripping but with the convenience of a tank. Eg the Kayfun, Russian and the REO. I dont have much experience with these like other members on the forum but some people still think that the actual vape on a well set up dripper is hard to beat with any tank system - convenience issues aside. I cant say that for sure but all I can say is that my little IGO-L is really good flavour and throat hit wise and is my benchmark for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (9/5/14)

PS - i forgot to add to my previous post the following point:

In my view get your allday "workhorse" system sorted out and be happy with it before you start experimenting with the dripper and building coils. I would say have 2 complete workhorse setups.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/5/14)

Great advice by @Silver above. Just one point for me. If you are considering the SVD, also look at the VamoV5 at eciggies. Imo opinion the Vamo is a more user friendly device than the SVD.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/5/14)

Thanks Silver! 

I am truly enjoying this whole taste and explore part of this vape thing! I've been cigarette free for going on 4 months now. 

I wouldn't mind forking out the R200 for a dripper to test flavours, if I know this will give me the best experience on it! But I honestly don't see myself dripping the entire time or sitting at home with a small bottle and my dripper, would feel like a crack head (no offense). I make my own flavours (concentrate and base bought and then mix it, so not in the way where people get a nicotine bottle and PG and VG separately, maybe I'll get there one day).

Is there a huge taste difference then when changing to your other device that you say you sometimes end up just dripping it? What I like about my current setup is that it takes 1.5ml and it lasts longer that my old one. I started with a Twisp setup end of January and just moving to this Maxi bdcc and spinner for me is already a revelation in improvement compared to my old setup! I have also managed to sell my two Twisp top parts and 1 battery and charger for a decent price so I'm happy! Kept the one battery for a sleek/slim battery to use when out and about.

That all being said and done. I'm just waiting for the Spinner 2 to arrive in the country, and then I'll get one. If I can find something better/makes more sense to upgrade to. Whether its a SVD/MVP/REO/Nautilus I don't really mind. If I can keep it under R1000 for a battery and a dripper/nice new tank combo kind of thing, I'd be happy.

Another question, I can use a multimeter to do the ohm tests right? If there's a better option for a batter/dripper/tank/whatever combo, I'll gladly get it and ship it if they do provide that option. Not in a big hurry as I have my Maxi and spinner and they working great at the moment still...


----------



## Riaz (9/5/14)

for 1k id recommend the itaste mvp and then u have some change to buy a decent tank

if you dont mind the wait, a setup like the above- mvp + nautilus costs around $45 + $20 = $60.00 (excluding vat and clearing fees) from fasttech


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/5/14)

Riaz said:


> for 1k id recommend the itaste mvp and then u have some change to buy a decent tank
> 
> if you dont mind the wait, a setup like the above- mvp + nautilus costs around $45 + $20 = $60.00 (excluding vat and clearing fees) from fasttech



Mmmm, 6 weeks is a bit too much for me, I'm already waiting for my Zamplebox now  
It is however way cheaper than getting it from here as the MVP alone is R760 here and the nautilis another R400


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/5/14)

Ok another question then.
When they talk about "popping" these dripping atomizers? That I take it is blowing it which would break it? 
If so, how easily does that happen and if it does, does that mean you need to get a new W4 or whatever? 

Is there a real difference between the Trident and Igo-W4? Best one for a beginner? 
How difficult are these coils to build? 
Any chance of blowing a battery or such?
Would this work fine with a Vision spinner battery? I'm getting a spinner 2 on Monday/Tuesday if this is fine for the dripping part of things. (Reason I'm asking is I read somewhere that people suggest using some of these drippers with 28g wire? only on mechanical mod batteries?)
Do you build a new wick for every flavour or just dry burn it for a quick moment and then put in other liquid?

Also, vapeking just has 26 and 32g kanthal wire on their site in stock, would these to be fine or should I find a site which has something more in between?


----------



## Xhale (9/5/14)

I'll try answer some of these questions...popping I think in this context if referring to one of the coil wires breaking, same as what happens to oldskool lightbulbs. Its not such a common occurence, and just requires rebuilding the coil.
yes, you can blow a battery, you can definitely blow a vision spinner. All you need to do is build a coil too low for the battery to handle. OEM tanks (protanks/evods etc) come with a choice of coils, but normally 1.8ohm is the lowest, because on the batteries they are intended to be used on (ego etc) going below 1.5 or so may prove interesting at times. Margin of error and so on applies. I've blown up a 14500 battery (about the same size as a AA, and bigger than you find inside egos and so on (they tend to use 10440) using a 1ohm coil when I accidentally put the wrong tank on the wrong thing. Stupid of me.

Me personally, I'm on the lazy side of dripping..when I want a flavour change I just vape till it tastes odd then throw in my new flavour and carry on vaping...within a few puffs the flavour has changed enough that it is good enough for me. You could change the wick and dry burn the coils every flavour change, but thats all getting technical and making the simple act of vaping all complicated. I dont, thats for sure,

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RezaD (9/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Ok another question then.
> When they talk about "popping" these dripping atomizers? That I take it is blowing it which would break it?
> If so, how easily does that happen and if it does, does that mean you need to get a new W4 or whatever?
> 
> ...



Definitely not the ideal battery to use with a dripper but it will work if you stay in the 1.5-1.8 Ohm range. Obviously the battery will run down a quicker but it will not damage the battery in that Ohm range. @Smokyg has the most experience with this combo...LOL! 30 gauge Kanthal is the sweet spot for that Ohm range (1.5-1.8 Ohms). You can use 28G as well you will just need more wraps to hit that range.

The biggest downside to a IGO dripper with a Vision spinner battery is it looks rather silly and is top heavy more so if you do not have a beauty ring installed as well (see pic to get an idea)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/5/14)

Hahaha, that does look ridiculous! Ok then, good battery that I can also use on my other non dripping tank? Looking for a dripper and a battery without having to sell a kidney... 

Thanks guys 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (9/5/14)

As far as a decent dripper goes, I have a Trident and the IGO-w3. The Trident rda is a pleasure for me to vape on. Really amazing flavour, lots of clouds (not that I care about that) and a smooth throat hit. For around R200 you can't really go wrong.


----------



## ET (9/5/14)

ok i'll say it. the igo w3 sucks. sure you can do a quad coil but even doing a dual coil in the thing is a serious pain in the bum. 
probably look to get some kind of mech mod like the nemesis, one of those purple awesome batteries and a trident.
i currently do the same as vern. vape till it starts getting dry then drip some new flavour on there. but i use cotton. here is where silica comes into its own on a dripper. quick rinse of the dripper under a hot tap. dab with tissue, dryburn and you're good to go again with a clean coil and wick.


----------



## Alex (9/5/14)

denizenx said:


> ok i'll say it. the igo w3 sucks. sure you can do a quad coil but even doing a dual coil in the thing is a serious pain in the bum.
> probably look to get some kind of mech mod like the nemesis, one of those purple awesome batteries and a trident.
> i currently do the same as vern. vape till it starts getting dry then drip some new flavour on there. but i use cotton. here is where silica comes into its own on a dripper. quick rinse of the dripper under a hot tap. dab with tissue, dryburn and you're good to go again with a clean coil and wick.



The igo w3 does suck, no matter how I've set her up. Just doesn't come close to the trident for me.


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/5/14)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/160

That the purple battery you talking about? And the nemesis is the tube/holder then? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (9/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/160
> 
> That the purple battery you talking about? And the nemesis is the tube/holder then?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk



The purple 18650 battery, and the tube holder


----------



## ET (9/5/14)

yup. the also sell the nemesis for 470 squid. so 200 + 470 + 180 = 850. that comes in under a grand. might even get a free kitten


----------



## Silverbear (9/5/14)

@Snape of Vape , if you are looking for a proper dripper and are ready to build your own coils, then all of the advice given above is on your path to vape happy. However if all what you are looking for is a means to test juices before you commit a tank or RBA to a juice, my suggestions is speak to the great folk at eciggies, they have a great little 510 cartomiser specifically for the purpose of testing juices. You drop three drops into the carto and vape test, it produces great vapor and flavor. Just need a drip tip and you are ready to test your juices.

See this link
http://eciggies.co.za/Other-Cartomizers?product_id=232

Note: Eciggies does not sell or stock RBA's at this time, but I do know they plan to start bring them in.

P.S. If you are looking for help, I am in the area. I live very close to eciggies in Moreleta Park. So you are welcome to PM me if you are interested in some help, I can show you some options from my collection and help you on your path to RBA and MOD's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks Silver!
> 
> I am truly enjoying this whole taste and explore part of this vape thing! I've been cigarette free for going on 4 months now.
> 
> ...



Hi @Snape of Vape 

Sorry been busy the past two days so didnt see this. 

Your questions are understandable and i can see that you are keen to get into the world of rebuildables. 

Just a couple of things

- ask yourself if you need a more intense vape than you are getting now? If not, I suggest then rather focus on getting a reliable second workhorse clearo setup similar to what you have now. 

- if you want a more intense vape and by that i mean something with stronger flavour and potentially way stronger throat hit then a rebuildable is the way to go. You then basically decide if you want a dripper or a tank system. A decent rebuildable needs a decent power source, separate good quality batteries and a good quality charger. A decent setup should cost at least about R1,500 from local vendors, so its not very cheap.


----------



## RezaD (10/5/14)

denizenx said:


> yup. the also sell the nemesis for 470 squid. so 200 + 470 + 180 = 850. that comes in under a grand. might even get a free kitten



Yeah pretty much the easiest option....although I would get another batt (+R180) and a nitecore I2 charger (R250)...

Your only other alternative is www.fasttech.com. It's a 4-6 week wait but that is the price you pay for the saving....at Fasttech the mech mod + trident dripper will cost about R350-R380 for both. Charger can also be bought there for about R180 (or R250 locally). The batts can be purchased from VapeKing or VapeCulture...


----------



## Snape of Vape (10/5/14)

You guys are great thanks! 

@Wayne thanks for the advice, I am looking for something to sample juices yes before I commit to a tank full. Currently I just put 0.3ml in or less to decide whether I want to vape it now or not. I might just take you up on that offer if I can't come right at eciggies. 

@Silver Thanks yet again, I think for now I am going to get that 510 carto that Wayne mentioned. I just want a better flavour I guess. But I'm not too sure if it is that the concentrate stuff I mix myself is the issue or my setup? I'll replace the coil on my maxi today and see what other juices I still have around here, I have 2 maxi bdcc tanks so I'm OK for replacing one. 

@RezaD yeah I guess I'm going to have to end up shipping stuff from there. I take it that stuff is then no warranty own risk stuff? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (10/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> You guys are great thanks!
> 
> @RezaD yeah I guess I'm going to have to end up shipping stuff from there. I take it that stuff is then no warranty own risk stuff?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk



Well technically they do have a warranty....but returning under warranty will have a huge time premium (8-12 weeks).

Many on the forum including myself have bought there and continue to do so and I cannot honestly remember anyone having had any issues with their purchased goods. You have to weigh the pros and cons. Obviously all of the popular local sites like Vapeking, Eciggies and Skyblue etc have fantastic customer service records.

By the way, I have a huge soft spot for Maxi clearos as that was the first clearo I enjoyed and I am still using it daily 5 months down the line. How is that Maxi bdcc tanks when compared to something like a Protank 2 mini /Protank 3 mini?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (10/5/14)

@Snape of Vape there is some solid advice that everyone has given in this thread.

what it boils down to is, how urgently do you want the new setup?

urgency rating of 1 to 10 (1 being the most urgent)

1- suck up the price and buy locally
8- save a good few bucks and order from fasttech (and possibly add more items to the cart with the buck you save- maybe some drip tips of whatever else you find interesting)


----------



## Snape of Vape (10/5/14)

Ok, I've decided to get a pro tank mini 3 just as a normal every day device, want to get something and these people seem to like as a small Clearo. Then a vision spinner 2 (or fork out for a mech mod battery rather for future rba?) on Monday or Tuesday. 

Then order the rba stuff from fast tech and wait... 

Thanks everyone, really appreciate all the advice and input. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snape of Vape (11/5/14)

Ok so currently my fasttech cart has the following in.
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1605200
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1448300
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1418702
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1455000
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1494601
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1073301

Would the battery work fine with this setup? Any recommendations?
Another battery? Charger is fine?

Can I ship batteries to SA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/5/14)

hi @Snape of Vape 

thats an awesome line up, although you going to have to remove the batteries from your cart unfortunately- these cannot be shipped to SA.

i also wouldnt recommend using trustfire batteries, especially in a mech mod.

you can pick up good quality batteries (efest, mnke etc) from our local vendors at decent prices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (11/5/14)

@Riaz yeah thanks, that's why I asked, was wondering about the batteries. I'll get that locally then. But the charger would work fine for the efest batteries, purple one, from vape king? Or do you mean trustfire charger? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (11/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Riaz yeah thanks, that's why I asked, was wondering about the batteries. I'll get that locally then. But the charger would work fine for the efest batteries, purple one, from vape king? Or do you mean trustfire charger?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


i would rather get one of these- they have great ratings and reviews

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...ore-i4-lithium-li-ion-ni-mh-ni-cd-smart-batte

and will work great with all sizes of batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (11/5/14)

Riaz said:


> i would rather get one of these- they have great ratings and reviews
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...ore-i4-lithium-li-ion-ni-mh-ni-cd-smart-batte
> 
> and will work great with all sizes of batteries


Ok cool, I changed that to the EU version and added it.

Aerotank vs Kayfun?


----------



## Silverbear (11/5/14)

@Snape of Vape all good choices, except the trustfire charger, I have heard about some issues with that charger, and a charger is some thing you want to be sure of the quality. My preference would be the Nitecore charger (available at eciggies). All the other items are available locally too, but it is a matter of time vs money. Are you prepared to wait for your vape vs paying a small premium on the price and get it right away (along with the touchy feelly before you buy)?


----------



## Riaz (11/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Ok cool, I changed that to the EU version and added it.
> 
> Aerotank vs Kayfun?


im gona have to go with the kayfun

i have a russian 91% and i love it

you cant really compare the two as one is a RBA and the other uses conventional, premade coils (which can be rebuilt, but still carry that tiny bit of restriction if i may put it that way)

RBA is the way to go, you will end up with a RBA eventually anyways  i can guarantee you that (@Rob Fisher will attest to this as well LOL )


----------



## Snape of Vape (11/5/14)

@Wayne - Thanks I have decided to rather just get the stuff from there and wait it out. Price wise it just makes sense and I'll have something to look forward to then.
@Riaz - I have sticked with the Kayfun, changed it to the matt finish as they have that one in stock  

Is there anything I missed in this order that I should add perhaps?


----------



## Riaz (11/5/14)

looks like you all set to go bro 

the other accessory items you can always get again, like drip tips, nano kit etc


----------



## Snape of Vape (11/5/14)

Great, thanks a lot everyone for all the help!
Order has been placed, now the wait begins!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/5/14)

Got my protank mini 3, vision spinner 2 and nitecore i4 charger today. At least something to keep me busy while I wait for the fast tech delivery

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

